# Inpatient Coding - I have my CPC certification



## tmr1965 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have my CPC certification and have been working at a primary care office for 2 yrs in billing and codng, now I am looking into learning inpatient coding. There are so many things online, so I was wondering if anyone could recommend a text book for me to learn the inpatient coding?


----------



## HART (Mar 20, 2013)

I would highly recommend Faye Brown ICD9 book.


----------



## ossierand (Mar 24, 2013)

learning inpatient coding is different from the outpatient coding. There is the POS, and the DRG that you have to know as well. and if you are planning on finding a job on the inpatient side a lot of them would ask about the CPC-H. I am CPC certified, and trying to learning the inpatient has been a challenge for me. 
best of luck


----------

